# ficar ao deus-dará



## GamblingCamel

"Não se trata de folia, mas de descanso. Então, por isso, este blog vai ficar ao deus dará até o carnaval passar."
(I'm putting my blog on hold during Carnaval.)



> Ficar ao deus dará
> -- estar ou ficar abandonado, largado ao acaso
> -- estar em estado de penúria
> 
> Expressão derivada da ideia de que quem está abandonado, à própria sorte, só pode aguardar as coisas vindas de Deus, ficando limitado ao que Deus dará.



I'm interested to hear more examples of how "ficar ao deus dará" is used in everyday conversation.
Also, what are some other fixed expressions, using the verb "dar" in the pretérito mais-que-perfeito. I know "Quem me dera ser/estar .." (I wish that I were ..)


----------



## machadinho

No caso de "ficar ao deus dará", "dará" é futuro. No mais-que-perfeito, existe "_quem me dera_ estar em BH"


----------



## Vanda

A escola está ao deus-dará, não tem merenda, não tem cadeiras, não tem estrutura.

http://www.mpbnet.com.br/musicos/mpb4/letras/amigo_e_pra_essas_coisas.htmChiquinho  já ''vivia ao deus-dará''. - ''O apreço não tem preço, *eu* *vivo* ao *Deus* *dará''.


*


----------



## GamblingCamel

Vanda said:


> O apreço não tem preço, eu vivo ao Deus dará.


Thank you, V. I just listened on YT to the song (duet of Sílvio da Silva Júnior/Aldir Blanc). 
I recommend it to all PT students. Listening to the back-and-forth of short phrases (with opposing meaning) is a great learning exercise for the ear. 
And it's very "1970's".  

E amanhã? Que bom se eu morresse! / Toma um Cabral*. Tua amizade basta.

*Quando a composição foi gravada, o verso 53 refere-se ao dinheiro em circulação na época.


----------



## Macunaíma

Viver é o verbo que mais se usa com a expressão "ao deus-dará", mas ela pode ser usada em qualquer frase onde o sentido seja "ao léu".


----------



## GamblingCamel

Macunaíma said:


> Viver é o verbo que mais se usa com a expressão "ao deus-dará", mas ela pode ser usada em qualquer frase onde o sentido seja "ao léu".



LÉU
1. Ociosidade (laziness), inércia.
2. Ensejo, oportunidade: Teve léu suficiente para conhecer toda a região.

AO LÉU
1 Pop. À toa, ao acaso (chance, luck): Foi andando sem destino, ao léu.
2 Sem cobertura: Ia com a cabeça ao léu, os cabelos revoltos.

À TOA = not worthwhile; ficar à toa = to laze around


----------



## Marzelo

GamblingCamel said:


> " ...este blog vai ficar ao *D*eus dará até o carnaval passar."



Fazendo um pouco de graça. _(É contra as regras Vanda?)_

Se esta frase tivesse sido escrita por atendente de telemarketing, ela ficaria assim: _Este blog vair estar ficando ao *D*eus vai estar dando!
_​.


----------



## Tagarela

Gambling,
Aproveitando a oportunidade, quais seriam as expressões equivalentes em inglês?


----------



## GOODVIEW

Marzelo said:


> Fazendo um pouco de graça. _(É contra as regras Vanda?)_
> 
> Se esta frase tivesse sido escrita por atendente de telemarketing, ela ficaria assim: _Este blog vair estar ficando ao *D*eus vai estar dando!
> _​.



 A gerundização da fé...


----------



## GamblingCamel

Tagarela said:


> Gambling,
> Aproveitando a oportunidade, quais seriam as expressões equivalentes em inglês?


I've taken cues from V. and Mac, but probably, I'm off the mark somewhat. Please improve.

Este blog vai ficar ao deus dará -- this blog will go unattended

A escola está ao deus-dará  -- (economic difficulties) going through hard times, existing/living hand to mouth, paycheck to paycheck

Eu vivo ao Deus dará -- (as an approach to life, AO LÉU) to throw care to the wind; to live day by day, on the spur of the moment, free as a bird; 
to be like a rolling stone; living on luck, by the seat of one's pants; to take what comes; to laze around, be chill, go with the flow

Viver na dependência da providência divina (religious) to live according to God's will


----------



## MPA

Chegando meio atrasado, mas chegando...

Ouvi uma vez de um amigo uma suposta origem da expressão:
Antigamente quando havia algum mendigo perto da entrada duma igreja, eles pediam esmola para quem passasse por ali e essas pessoas respondiam "Deus dará".

Bem, pelo menos para mim faz sentido.


----------



## GamblingCamel

MPA said:


> Bem, pelo menos para mim faz sentido.


Faz sentido também para Tio Patinhas.


----------



## Joca

Macunaíma said:


> Viver é o verbo que mais se usa com a expressão "ao deus-dará", mas ela pode ser usada em qualquer frase onde o sentido seja "ao léu".


 

Viver ao Deus-dará me lembra outra expressão parecida: viver de brisa.

E por extensão, esses famigerados e felicíssimos versos do grande Manuel Bandeira:


_BRISA

Vamos viver no Nordeste, Anarina.
Deixarei aqui meus amigos, meus livros, minhas riquezas, minha vergonha.
Deixarás aqui tua filha, tua avó, teu marido, teu amante.

Aqui faz muito calor.
No Nordeste faz calor também.
Mas lá tem brisa:
Vamos viver de brisa, Anarina._


----------



## utrehou

"Mas aí que está: esta história não tem nenhuma técnica, nem de estilo, ela é *ao deus-dará*."

Does anyone have a good suggestion for this last part? It would be great to think of something that includes "deus" ...


----------



## Vós

Um coisa feita de maneira leviana, sem cuidado, sem esmero ou ésmero? Como se escreve?

Explicando melhor: A expressão é como se quisesse falar, não tiveram nenhum planejamento, a agora está na mão de Deus.


----------



## Vanda

ao deus-dará - http://www.wordreference.com/pten/ao deus- dará


----------



## Johannes

This blog will be in His Hands until carnaval has come to pass / is over ?


----------



## mglenadel

"Ao Deus-dará" is an eminently informal expression, so "O blog vai ficar ao Deus-dará" should mean something "The blog will be 'on blocks'…" (like a car which will be unused for long periods is put on blocks to keep the tires from being damaged). "Ao Deus dará" means that "God shall provide", or "We'll leave everything in God's hands", but with a less serious register, more like "Hakuna Matata".


----------

